
Meet AtlasKit - cheerioty
https://atlaskit.atlassian.com/
======
cheerioty
Check out he repo here =>
[https://bitbucket.org/atlassian/atlaskit/](https://bitbucket.org/atlassian/atlaskit/)

Disclaimer: I work for Atlassian ;)

